# How many products do you use daily?



## monniej (Dec 20, 2006)

i was making my most current list of hg products and i realized that i am truly a product junkie! my list includes the products i use everyday, not including lipstick, gloss, eye shadows or tools (which creates a crazy list within itself!).

i found out that i use 35 different products pretty much everyday!

10 products for my face (skincare related)

10 makeup related products (not including lipstick, gloss or shadow)

9 products for my hair

6 products for my body

8 types of disposable tools

no wonder i never get out of the house on time! lmao~

what does your list include? i'd love to know!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Dec 20, 2006)

this list would take me forever to compile.

Also... I don't use the same amount of stuff every day.

Depends on if I'm going out or staying in.

Are we including toothpaste and toiletries? :kopfkratz: :rotfl:

I'll get back to ya!


----------



## semantje (Dec 20, 2006)

you use so many! my list depends on the day


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 20, 2006)

Mine depends on the day too. But what it has to include:

-Moisturizer

-Morning cleanser, night cleanser

-Foundation, powder, mascara, blush, lipbalm

-Shampoo, conditioner, brush

-Toothpaste, toothbrush

-Razor, shaving cream

I'm probably missing stuff but that's just if I'm going to school or doing some errands or something.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 20, 2006)

1 for hair, silk..something

1 Primer-Smashbox

1 Concealer- MAC

1 Foundation- BE or Studio Fix

1 Powder- MACs Iridescent powder-I love this stuff!

1 Blush- Pinch-0-Pinch

Thats it, when I have time I'll wear mascara, e/s, but it usually never happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Dec 20, 2006)

omg!!! thats alot... i use nothing on my hair and around 8 on my face includeing moisterizer and primer and sometimes less if im in a hurry...


----------



## monniej (Dec 20, 2006)

that didn't include toothpaste and mouthwash! this is just stuff for my skin and makeup items!

sounds about the same for me, delphine! i was amazed that i use so many so often!


----------



## rlise (Dec 20, 2006)

wow that is alot, but i could see how you can use that many in a day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i prolly all together use around 12 on most days!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh goodness! If we're counting cosmetics as well, that could be a long list! LOL!

Cleanser, eye cream, moisturizer, primer, foundation, powder, bronzer, blush, e/s, body lotion, deodorant, bath wash, shaving gel, perfume... Okay, not as many as 30! Is it???


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

3 (facial cleanser, toner and moisturizer).


----------



## ivette (Dec 20, 2006)

under ten


----------



## monniej (Dec 21, 2006)

i must have a product addition! lmao~


----------



## Amandine (Dec 21, 2006)

This is going to be scary:

Skin:

AM: Cleanser, Toner, Spot Treatment, Facial Mist, Petroleum Jelly as an eye creme, and Moisturizer w/ SPF (6)

PM: Cleansing Oil, Spot Treatment, Facial Mist, Petroleum Jelly as an eye creme, and Moisturizer (5)

Hair: Shampoo and Shine Serum/Gloss (2)

Body: Body wash, lotion, perfume, and deodorant (4)

TOTAL: 17 Products (not including make-up)


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 21, 2006)

4 face products ( Cleanser, ACV toner, facial serum and moisturizer)

4 makeup products ( eyeliner, mascara, eyeshadow, lipgloss)

..thats about it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 21, 2006)

i have so many to list. its amazing.


----------



## Leony (Dec 21, 2006)

Only 4 for facial:

Cleanser

Toner/Lotion

Sunscreen/Moisturizer

Lipbalm

1 for body: Body cream.

Total I use for daily: 5


----------



## summerxdreams (Dec 21, 2006)

Not half as much as you guys lol...

shampoo+conditioner... Cleanser, Acne Topical Stuff, Moisturizer... foundation, concealer, mascara, bronzer/blush... usually just bronzer ^^;, lipbalm/lipgloss (usually just lipbalm)

10 total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xkatiex (Dec 21, 2006)

Face: Mild facial soap / in summer a sunscreen

Hair: Shampoo / Conditioner / leave in conditioner

Body: Lotion

Makeup: Mineral foundation / clear mascara / lipbalm

8 products! x


----------



## starduzt (Dec 21, 2006)

Face: Makeup remover, cleanser, moisturizer, sunblock

Hair: Shampoo

Body: Lotion

Makeup: depends on my mood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annieup7 (Dec 21, 2006)

Daily

Skincare-aveeno/essental-C 2x

Makeup-foundation/mascara/liner/gloss/eyeshadow/bronzer 6x

8x daily


----------



## Issunka_html (Dec 21, 2006)

7 products to face

2 products to hair

4 produkcts to body

5 products to make-up

And sometimes more


----------



## desi_dee (Dec 21, 2006)

skincare- 3 (cleanser, moisturizer, sunscreen)

makeup- 5 (foundation, bronzer, liner, eyeshadow, lipgloss)

everyday


----------



## jessimau (Dec 21, 2006)

Daily?

Skincare: cleanser, moisturizing boost, eye serum, erythromycin gel (night), salicylic acid gel (day), moisturizer with SPF (day), Biotherm serum, moisturizer w/AHA (night), really intensive moisturizer (night).

9 skincare-only, plus deodorant, hand cream (every night), makeup (most days), and hair care/body wash it jumps up majorly. I only was my hair every 2 to 3 days, though, and I rarely use styling products.


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 21, 2006)

morning: cleanse, moisturize, makeup (found., concealer, gloss, mascara)

hair:spray (for straightening)

night: cleansing wipes

If you use too many products it just messes with the natural oil balance of your face. Your not doing your skin any favors. Washing, moisturizing and spf (and maybe a spot treatment of you have acne) is all you need.

jessimau, why do you put erythromycin (antibiotic) on your face?


----------



## shivs (Dec 21, 2006)

i use... 3 products for skin care

2 for makeup

2 for hair

and one for lips


----------



## elvisalive (Dec 22, 2006)

Face: Wash, lotion

Body: wash, shave cream, lotion

Hair: shampoo, conditioner, serum

Other: toothpaste, mouthwash, floss

Makeup: 6?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 22, 2006)

Mine depends on the day as well, but here is my "usual" list:

*3 Skin Care Products (ProActiv Cleanser, ProActiv Toner, and ProActiv Renewing Cream)

*7 Hair Products (Sun Silk Anti Flat Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, Sun Silk Anti Flat Styling Cream, L'Oreal Straightening Cream, VaVOOM! Volumizing Spray Mousse, Aussie Awesome Volume Gel, Sebastian Shaper Spray)

*12 Makeup Products (not including lips).


----------



## PurEcstasy (Dec 22, 2006)

Holy crap! 10 products for your face??? What do you use??

Face- 4 products

Hair- 4 products

Makeup- 7 products

Too lazy to type out the details -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Dec 22, 2006)

2 cleansers - one to remove makeup - one to address skin issues - usually am and pm

3 exfoliant/toner - one salicylic acid, two for hyperpigmentation - lactic acid pads and mama lotion

3 moisturizer - one to norish skin, one i add to foundation with an spf, one for oil control in specific areas.

2 masques - one with salicylic acid, one multivitamin for norishment

forgot to add my eye gel for puffiness, so that makes 11!

not that difficult to get to 10 for me! and btw, my skin is better than it's been in years!

glad what you're using works for you, but at my age i have to work a little harder! lol~


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 22, 2006)

This is what I use daily...

Skincare - Cetaphil cleanser, Stridex (morning acne treatment), Neutrogenia On-The-Spot (night acne treatment), CO Bigelow Extra Light Face Lotion (morning), some sort of Olay eye cream (night) -- total of *5*

Makeup - e/s primer, e/s, e/l, mascara, foundation primer, mineral foundation, concealor, blush, *sometimes* a lippie -- total of *8 or 9*

Hair - shampoo, conditioner, heat styling protectant, hairspray -- total of *4*

I've also started using a facial mask 2 or 3 times a week, but I'm not sure that it's actually doing anything so I might stop soon. I also use a deep conditioner on my hair once a week.


----------



## monniej (Dec 23, 2006)

now i'm feeling much better about my product selections! thank you so much ladies! many of you are blessed with great skin and don't need much, but some of you have to work at it, just like me! thank goodness i'm not alone! lol~


----------



## miss naturel (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's what I normally use:

Face: wash, makeup remover, toner, moisturizer 

Body: wash, shaving gel, body lotion 

Hair: shampoo, conditioner, hair-smoothing product

Makeup: concealer, powder, eyebrow pencil, mascara, blush, lipbalm, lipstick/lipgloss (I use eyeliner/lipliner/eyeshadow when I have more time)


----------



## MUAKansas (Dec 26, 2006)

Starting at the shower and then off to work the count would be around 30

:smiletongue:

DeAnn


----------



## Solimar (Jan 2, 2007)

Body: scrub, cleanser, shaving cream, baby oil, lotion and body butter.

Face: Morning-Cleanser, toner, moisturizer, primer, eyeliner, eyeshadow, mascara, concealer, foundation, blush, finishing silk, lip balm, lip color, lip gloss.

Night- Mask, Make up remover, Cleanser, scrub, toner, treatment, eye serum, night cream, carmex, vitamin E oil.

Hair: Shampoo, conditioner, heat styling protectant, straightening cream, hairspray.

Etc: Toothpaste.

I think that is it?


----------



## pinksoda (Jan 2, 2007)

wow


----------



## monniej (Jan 2, 2007)

when i was your age, pinksoda, i used 2 products for my face! dove soap an vaseline.

i only wore lipstick with a thin coat of vaseline. that's two for makeup. and for my hair i used 3 - shampoo, conditioner and hairoil (no natural hair back then!). that's a total of 8 products. (i used vaseline or pure lanolin on my body). man, those were the days! lmao~


----------



## MaryMarie (Jan 3, 2007)

On a normal day...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Face: 2 cleansers, 1 cream, a daily microfoliant from Dermalogica, sunscreen

Hair: Shampoo, conditioner, leave-in conditioner, spray conditioner

Body: Deodorant, body lotion, hand cream

Make-up: Bronzer, foundation, mascara and lip balm.

16 products.


----------



## LovesJim (Jan 3, 2007)

Hair - Shampoo, Conditioner, Mousse

Body - Body wash, lotion

Facial skincare - Facial cleanser, moisturizer

Makeup - Eyeshadow, blush, mascara, lip balm


----------



## Chaela (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow lol

Daily 8

Face: Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Body: Castile Soap, Crystal Deodorant, Raspberry Spray

Makeup: Lip balm, eyeliner, Burt's Bees Vanishing Powder

Toothpaste

Additional

Weekly/Monthly 9

Face: Clean &amp; Clean Persa-Gel 10, Jojoba Oil, Witch Hazel, Clay Mask

Hair: Shampoo/Conditioner, Surf Spray, Volume Mousse, Volume Spray, Oil


----------



## katrosier (Jan 4, 2007)

Face : cleanser , sunscreen , aloe vera gel ,moisturizer for face , moisturizer for eyes , lip balm, exfoliator. At night : cleanser wipes , OCM , vaseline all over.

Body: Eczema cream to prevent flare ups , body lotion , 2 deodrants (one medical strenght so I dont sweat, second is anti bacterial) , Body wash , Perfume ,exfoliator , hand cream , foot cream.

I'm not counting make up , hair or weekly treatments and I'm already at 18 . I thought it would be less than 10!


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 4, 2007)

I use different products some days, but on a normal day I use:

Am: Eucerin Redness Cleaner, moisturizer, Smash box Photo finish primer, Estee Lauder Prime Fx yellow cuts red, Estee Lauder illuminator pen for under eyes, concealer, foundation, powder, blush, e/s, lip gloss, mascara, eye liner.

Hair: Thermasilk shampoo and conditioner, Redkin 12 align, and Biolage finishing spray.

Pm: Eucerin redness cleaner, and Eucerin redness night cream.

Sometimes I use Cetaphil instead. This doesn't include tools or makeup remover.

I also use Crest Vivid white toothpaste, Crest Glide floss and Crest pro health mouthwash!

Body: Oil of Olay Ribbons with Jojoba butter!


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 4, 2007)

face: cetaphil &amp; spf moisturizer

body: body wash &amp; lotion

hair: cheap Conditioner &amp; hair oil

mu: mineral foundation, concealer, highlighter, veil, blush, mascara, lip gloss


----------



## Dubsbelle (Jan 4, 2007)

This list is for when I go out and do something significant like (school, social activity, etc.):

Other: bar soap (body), shower gel, toothpaste, mouthwash, deoderant, fragrance, scented body lotion = 7

Hair: Shampoo, conditioner, leave-in, Curl Keeper, 2 gels = 6

Skin: (AM)=mild cleanser(PM)= Cold Cream cleanser, mild cleanser, toner, moisturizing cream = 5

Makeup: PRIMER, foundation, blot powder, mascara, brow gel, shadow or liner, lip balm = 7

total product= 25 (altho i feel like i'm missing something???)


----------



## magosienne (Jan 4, 2007)

wow. i try to keep it simple, if it's too complicated, i don't do it !

face:

cleanser

toner

moisturisers, one for my cheeks, one for the rest of my face (combination skin sucks !)

lipbalm

sunscreen

hair: shampoo, oil

body :

morning : body lotion

body cream at night

handcream

lately i tend to stay at home, so i don't do much mu apart from mascara.


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 5, 2007)

i use the proactiv trio and Dr. Wexlers acnostat overnight cream for skincare

smashbox photofinish makeup primer

clinque concealer

powder

too-faced blush, eyeshadow, and lip gloss

shampoo, and conditioner

12 products!


----------



## Katu (Oct 31, 2009)

Hair: Shampoo + Conditioner (2)

Body: Body Wash + Body lotion, deodorant (3)

Mouth: Toothbrush, toothpaste, floss (3)

Face: Facial soap, toner, moisturizer, primer, concealer, foundation, powder, blush, eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, lip gloss (12)

So, roughly around 20 products. I'm probably missing stuff.


----------



## jodevizes (Oct 31, 2009)

I have really cut down, I had a bathroom cabinet full and on my dresser there wasn't a square inch so I used them and didn't replace them. I kept my basics, shampoo/conditioner, Boots Aqueous Cream, I would never be without this, it is moisturiser par excellence and it actually reduces wrinkles. Then I have a small selection of lippie, foundation and of course a palette for the eyes. My final indulgence is Gurlain Shalimar, the best perfume in the world.


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 1, 2009)

quite a few i imagine, ok so, in daytime order

morning wash 5

makeup 7

night 3

teeth 2

so thats 17 think thats everything but i bet i forgot stuff lol plus there is stuff like i might do a face mask or paint my nails, or dye my hair, so be going out and need more stuff, so it quite hard to tell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lalalalila (Nov 3, 2009)

Shower:

Head &amp; Shoulders 2 in 1 Shampoo/Conditioner

Ivory Bar Soap

Skintimate Shave Gel

Clean &amp; Clear Deep Action Cream Cleanser (face)

Post Shower:

Johnson's Baby Lotion

Vitamin E Oil (where needed)

Face:

Clean &amp; Clear Astringent for Sensitive Skin

Mark Mist Opportunity Multi Tasking Refresher

Mark Matte Chance Mattifying Lotion or Mark SPF 30 Antioxidant Moisturizer

+ whatever make-up I use for the day


----------



## Aib2iy5j (Nov 4, 2009)

i want to buy some lip gloss of MAC,how do you think about it.

dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?type=id&amp;q=d70975&amp;ru=2860005

maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT1905&amp;PRODUCT_ID=


----------



## comcath (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm trying to limit the number of products that I use on my face.


----------



## viaddress (Nov 10, 2009)

it's changeable daily


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx (Jan 15, 2010)

It honestly depends on the day, but this is what I use in a whole week.

Shower- Shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner (once a week), hair removal cream (once a week), body wash, lotion

Facial Care AM- Cleanser, toner, eye cream, moisturizer

Facial Care PM- Eye makeup remover, cleanser, exfoliating pad, nose strip (twice a week), mask (twice a week), toner, eye cream, moisturizer, spot treatment

Mouth- Toothbrush, toothpaste, floss, mouthwash

Hair Care- Comb, detangler, heat protection/frizz serum, leave-in split end protector, anti-frizz gel/cream twist thing, blow dryer (weekdays only)

Makeup- Under eye concealer, foundation, blush, mascara

If you count them all as separate items, then that means I use 33 items in a WEEK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## <Helen> (Jan 16, 2010)

Morning:

Face: Aveeno clear skin foaming cleanser, vichy oligo 25 moisturizer, Skin appetit organic eye firming cream (3)

Face Makeup: Concealer, Highlighter, Brow powder, mascara, eyeliner, bronzer, Cover FX Powdered primer then rimmel sandstorm matte powder on top, lip liner, lipstick/gloss (10)

Hair: Pantene blonde expressions shampoo, Herbal Essences Volumizing conditioner, John frieda sheer blonde vitamin leave in treatment, Nexxus Heat Protexx, Tresemme 24 hr body amplifying mousse (sometimes) (5)

Body: Moisturizing soap, Olay purifying body wash, moisturizing body lotion, L'oreal slim perfect body firming anti cellulite lotion - on some areas to prevent cellulite-, perfume (5)

Total: 22

Wow.. didn't realize I'd be in double digits!


----------



## Silverundertow (Jan 17, 2010)

3-4 Skin Care products

around 10 Makeup products

hair products i only really use are the essential shampoo and conditioner

every once and a while ill throw on some hair spray


----------



## Hydeo (Feb 4, 2010)

3 hair products(garnier shampoo+conditioner, and TIGI hair gel)

eyeliner(only sometimes)

3 Skin products

so 6-7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Suzzana (Mar 11, 2010)

it usually depends on the occasion!


----------



## Minka (Mar 12, 2010)

Skincare: Kiss My Face Honey + Calendula Ultra Moisturizer, Egyptian Magic Cream, 100% CO Jojoba Oil, Burt's Bees Natural Acne Solutions Purifying Gel Cleanser, Burt's Bees Herbal Blemish Stick, Toner, Benzol peroxide Cream, and Method Baby Lotion.

8 Items Daily, 3 more items rotated into my skincare according to need and schedule.

2 Tools. 3 Disposable Items.

*Skincare Total ~13 - ~16*

Body: Markwins Vanilla Snow Shower Gel, Burt's Bee's Natural Acne Solutions Purifying Gel Cleanser, 100% OC Jojoba Oil, Peaches 'n' Creme Ultra Moisturizer, and Benzol Peroxide Cream. 5 Items.

3-4 Tools.

*Body Total: ~8 - ~4 Items*

Hair: Yes to Tomatoes Volumizing Conditioner, Daily Mirra Volumizing Shampoo, Got2b Lustre Lotion, and Got2b Silk Serum. 4 Products.

3 Hair Tools.

1-2 accessories on workdays.

*Hair Total: ~9 Items.*

Makeup: L'Oreal True Match mixed with Maybelline Superstay (for a closer skintone match), Maybelline Dream Matte Powder, E.L.F. Mineral Eyeshadow Primer, E.L.F. Sand Dollar Single Eyeshadow, Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm, E.L.F. Lip Primer, 1 Lipliner, 1 Lipstick of some sort, E.L.F. Lip Plumper, 1 Gloss of some sort, 1 Mascara, 1 Eyeliner and 1 brow pencil.

~14 Items. 1 Brush.

*Makeup Total: ~15 Total.*

*~45 Products Total.*

Wow. I'm not sure whether i'm just shocked or impressed I make it to work on time :lol: .


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 12, 2010)

At the moment...

Organic coconut oil for my face &amp; body

An all natural &amp; organic foundation in pale shade

Chanel golden luminizing shade (spring 2010), Shiseido rose creamed blush

Either organic all natural creamed eyeshadow by RMS Beauty or Chanel's golden eyeshadow palette (spring 2010)

Blonde eyebrow pencil, eyebrow gel, brown mascara, brown eyeliner, all of them by Chanel as well.

Lipliner by Mineral fusion and pale gold/peach Lipstick by Chanel, coated with a bit of Mineral fusion lipgloss

Finish it off with the scent Shalimar by Guerlain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soniglobal Biz (Mar 13, 2010)

I just use three products for my skin and keep feeling fresh all day long... The products that I use are excellent and doesn't take too much time as well..

Let me know if you want to know more???

Thanks


----------

